# Wie nutze ich mit einem Browser einen FTP Server



## Roran (7. Dezember 2006)

Da Browser den Zugang zu öffentlichen ftp-Servern nicht einheitlich handhaben, kann es mitunter zu Problemen und Fehlermeldungen kommen. Insbesondere beim Internet-Explorer sind vor einem Zugriff auf ftp-Verzeichnisse ggf. Einstellungen zu ändern.


*1. Probleme mit der Firewall *
(nur in Verbindung mit FTP)
Wenn Ihr Internet Zugang durch eine Firewall geschützt ist und Sie über das
FTP Protokoll downloaden, muss Ihr Netzwerkadministrator dafür sorgen,
dass zumindest passives FTP nicht blockiert wird.

Beim passiven FTP öffnet nur der Client die TCP Verbindungen, folgende
Ports müssen daher freigeschaltet sein:
 Port 21 (TCP) extern

Beim aktiven FTP öffnet hingegen der Downloadserver einen bestimmten
Port auf Client Seite (ist aus Ihrer Sicht eher negativ zu bewerten, wass die IT-Sicherheit betrifft):
 Port 21 (TCP) extern

*2. Browser Einstellungen*
Wie stelle ich meinen Browser so ein,
das der auf einen FTP zu greifen kann?

*2.1 Wie stelle ich den IE richtig ein.*

_Anpassen der FTP-Einstellungen im Internet Explorer:

1. Starten Sie den Internet Explorer.
2. Klicken Sie auf Internetoptionen im *Menü Extras*.
3. Klicken Sie auf den Reiter *"Erweitert"*.
4. Aktivieren Sie *"Ordneransicht für FTP-Sites aktivieren"*.
5. Aktivieren Sie *"Passives FTP verwenden"*.
6. Klicken Sie auf *"Übernehmen" und danach "OK"*_


*3. Provider Probleme*
Bekannte Probleme mit einigen Provider


*3.1 T-Online*
T-Online Nutzer sollen den T-Online Browser nicht nutzen,
denn der kommt anscheinend nicht damit zurecht.
Die sollten besser den MS Internet Explorer benutzen.

*3.2 AOL*
Für AOL Nutzer ist das immer schon auch so gewesen,
weil die sowie so kaum was vernümpftig machen können,
da der AOL Proxy Server fast alles blockiert.

Siehe 3.1

_Einstellungen für andere Browser werden noch nach getragen._


----------



## Willmasta (5. Februar 2007)

Joa, Hatt jemand grad nen öffentlichen FTP-Server denn ich benutzen könnte?


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Cool danke für die Tipps! Werde es direkt mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (7. Juni 2007)

Öffentlich nicht, aber mach dir halt schnell einen auf Funpic, die sind gratis:
http://www.funpic.de

MFG


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Post.


----------



## Cnorris (15. Oktober 2007)

auf www.buffed.de gibts 2,5gig filespace. allerdings mit filesize nur bis 1,5mb


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2007)

http://filezilla.de/


----------

